

Steve Blank vs. Steve Jobs - jaynate
http://bostonvcblog.typepad.com/vc/2012/01/steve-blank-vs-steve-jobs.html

======
spicyxtreme
the challenge here is when determining whether you are right or your customers
are right. this is an internal struggle that is constant in any entrepreneur's
career. and the decisions you make on this are those that make or break your
startup IMHO.

